# Oysters!



## 73saint (Mar 5, 2019)

Got a mini sack on a whim today, we were craving oysters on the half shell. I shucked until my heart was content, and we gorged on beautiful raw oysters. My cocktail sauce is simple: ketchup, plenty of horseradish, lemon juice and Tabasco. 

















Of course, with all of these oysters, we had to char grill some.  So I shucked another couple dozen, prepped my sauce and got a hot bed of charcoals going. My sauce consisted of melted butter, minced garlic, fresh parsley & oregano; then my dry ingredients which were fresh grated Parmesan, cracked black pepper and grated pecorino Romano.






Got the oysters on the hot coals, and started to add my butter mixture. About a tablespoon per oyster.  Then I top the oysters with the cheese and pepper mixture.   You have to lid from time to time to keep the flames under control. 





Total cook time isn’t long, maybe 5 minutes.  They are ready when the edges start to curl up.






















They didn’t last long, raw and chargrilled are my favorite way to eat them.  Maybe we’ll fry some up tomorrow, for an encore!

happy Mardi Gras!


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 5, 2019)

YUM!
*Like!*


----------



## dls1 (Mar 5, 2019)

73saint,

Damn, those oysters look good. I'm sitting here in 12°F weather and strongly envy you. Laissez le bon temps rouler.

Like!


----------



## 73saint (Mar 5, 2019)

dls1 said:


> 73saint,
> 
> Damn, those oysters look good. I'm sitting here in 12°F weather and strongly envy you. Laissez le bon temps rouler.
> 
> Like!


And I thought it was cold here today.   A balmy 46!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 5, 2019)

Damn those look great! I wish we could get fresh like that around here they cost an arm and a leg


----------



## 73saint (Mar 5, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn those look great! I wish we could get fresh like that around here they cost an arm and a leg


Thanks!  One good thing about living here is the fresh seafood, that’s for sure.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 5, 2019)

If I'd a know'd, I would have brought the pot of Shrimp, Crab, and Corn Bisque I cooked tonight!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 5, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> Oysters a great anyway but raws on the 1/2 shell with a splash of hot sauce get my


As long as it's September thru February (and first week of March this year) I will eat the hell out of some raw oysters but my favorite way is Smoked Oysters Casso.
Oyster onda 1/2 shell
balsamic
EVOO
dash of tabasco
dash of basil
diced sun dried tomato
crumpled bacon
with a little Parmesan cheese on top.

OMG! Heaven!!


----------



## 73saint (Mar 5, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> As long as it's September thru February (and first week of March this year) I will eat the hell out of some raw oysters but my favorite way is Smoked Oysters Casso.
> Oyster onda 1/2 shell
> balsamic
> EVOO
> ...


That sounds incredible!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 5, 2019)

73saint said:


> That sounds incredible!


Oh...TO DIE FOR my friend!
Use to serve them at a little restaurant in Prairieville.....Onda Half Shell...But the owner sold and took that recipe with them since it was their name sake. I finally...after years of looking....ran into on of the old waitresses and pried the recipe out of her.
With hot french bread and a cold beer...man I can hurt myself....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 6, 2019)

No raws for me but anyway you cook them is fine. My favorite is Rockefellers.

Warren


----------



## 73saint (Mar 6, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> No raws for me but anyway you cook them is fine. My favorite is Rockefellers.
> 
> Warren


Rockefeller is always a great choice.  I like em any way I can get em!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 6, 2019)

Haven’t had oysters in years! Yours look amazingly good! 
Point!


----------



## 73saint (Mar 7, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> Haven’t had oysters in years! Yours look amazingly good!
> Point!


Thanks Yankee!  We finished em off last night.  I can smell garlic coming out of my pores ha!





These were the last of em. Much smaller but we still chargrilled them.  So so good.


----------



## Norwester55 (Mar 8, 2019)

The small ones are the best! We used to get the small Yamamotos on the coast and steam them. We called them Yoko Ono's because there is a resemblance. :D 
Steamed or grilled is my favorite though I ate an oyster stuffing on Christmas yrs ago that was fantastic. I need to find a recipe for it.


----------



## 73saint (Mar 8, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> The small ones are the best! We used to get the small Yamamotos on the coast and steam them. We called them Yoko Ono's because there is a resemblance. :D
> Steamed or grilled is my favorite though I ate an oyster stuffing on Christmas yrs ago that was fantastic. I need to find a recipe for it.


My family has an oyster dressing recipe that’s to die for, I’ll get my hands on it and share it with the group....


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2019)

Ohhhhh---Now I'm Jealous!!
I'd be all over those "Chargrilled Oysters"!!!
Awesome!
Like.

Bear


----------



## 73saint (Mar 8, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Ohhhhh---Now I'm Jealous!!
> I'd be all over those "Chargrilled Oysters"!!!
> Awesome!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks Bear, yeah we absolutely gorged ourselves on charbroiled errsters over a two day span.  Even in New Orleans you pay an arm and a leg if you go out for em.   It was nice to have them in the comforts of our own back yard, and as many as we wanted.


----------

